

Android faces an improbable challenge - user_235711
http://www.techinsider.io/stagefright-vulnerability-is-bad-news-for-android-2015-8

======
Oletros
> After that, Stagefright essentially gives the attacker control over the
> victim's Android device.

Taking into account that this is not true because it still have to bypass ASLR

> It also highlights the biggest problem with Android: Fragmentation.

2015 and still with this?

~~~
StavrosK
What's funny is that it can go exactly the other way with iOS: "Apple's latest
vulnerability also highlights the biggest problem with iOS: It's a
monoculture."

~~~
fnordsensei
Difference is a strength if it is different enough. That is, if devices are so
different that building an exploit for one means it will not work on another.

The problem they're trying to highlight here is that Androids may be similar
enough for exploits to be widely applicable, while the absence of a
centralized update channel that they control makes it hard to distribute fixes
quickly. This arguably means that, in terms of security, they might be dealing
with the drawbacks inherent in BOTH a monoculture and a diversified culture.

------
happyscrappy
Apparently no one wants to discuss the security challenges facing Android
users. Flagging articles will not make them go away.

~~~
bryanlarsen
StageFright has hit the front page of Hacker News many times, some of those
articles had excellent conversation. This article does not add anything
constructive to that conversation. It's pure flamebait.

~~~
happyscrappy
I can't seem to find those excellent conversations.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9986429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9986429)

Edit: Here it is. It didn't have stagefight in the title.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954686)

~~~
narrowrail
Here you go (10 days ago 122 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9956471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9956471)

